# IKEA deliveries to zakynthos



## Pudham (Oct 8, 2014)

Hiya, do,you know if ikea Athens deliver to zakynthos. Thanks


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

If you check their website they'll tell you. They deliver to some out of the way places but it isn't cheap!!!


----------



## Anne Turner (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, you can now place your order over the phone, it will be delivered to the branch in Patras. You can then ask the delivery company based in Gaitani ( the name escapes me just now but always seeing the little truck around!) and they will collect from Patras and deliver to you. Thought the cost was very reasonable considering but of course, better value if you have a substantial order; they said they did Ikea runs quite frequently!


----------

